
Show HN: TA.Gui - tool for non-developers to automate web apps - Win/Mac/Linux - kensoh
https://github.com/tebelorg/TA.Gui/blob/master/src/media/initial_release.md
======
kensoh
Hi! This is the initial release of TA.Gui. It is an open-source tool that
helps automate user intentions by reproducing their web interactions.
Underlying is CasperJS / PhantomJS / SlimerJS. Workflow is record using Chrome
extension, fine-tune intentions and conditions using simple English, then run
(visible or invisible mode).

Supports datatables for batch automation and makes 1-liner API calls. The beta
was released a month ago and it now supports running out of the box for
Windows, macOS, Linux and Node.js. No setup needed, just unzip and run. HN
thread for the beta release -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13674669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13674669)

